# 65 Pontiac GTO Kenwood/Hybrid Audio Build



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

This build is for my father. He recently had his GTO repainted and decided to redo his interior as well. He asked me what I could do to give him better sound than what was currently in there. He is not looking for anything crazy in there as he'd rather listen to the engine. Here is what we will be using:

Kenwood KDC-X395
Kenwood KAC 1502s & 2404s
Hybrid Audio Imagine 5.25's & 6.5's
Hybrid Audio I6SW
Knukonceptz Wiring
RAAM Audio Sound Damping

The car:









Start of the kick panels









Start of the rear deck:


















A little filler on the kicks, still need a bit of help


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

beautiful car. excited to see the rest of the build


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

kizz said:


> beautiful car. excited to see the rest of the build


Thanks, more to come real soon. I need to get it done so I can get back to working on my own car, lol.


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great! Looking forward to how the rear deck evolves. Getting ready finish our '72 Chevelle mock-up and push it over for paint.

Good luck!
Doug


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Got some more deadener laid down:









Rear deck. Center cut open for sub to vent into cabin. Whoever cut the 6x9 holes used a beaver.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm subscribed to see how it turns out, sweet car by the way.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. More to come soon, going to be working on it for the next few nights


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Starting to feather out the 1/2" trupan onto the 1/8" masonite









The passenger side kick is a royal pain in the ass. Best way to be sure it gets smoothed out? Give it to your buddy who is a body man.


----------



## The Tube Doctor (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweet old Goat! 
The Imagines are the way to go. 
Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

The Tube Doctor said:


> Sweet old Goat!
> The Imagines are the way to go.
> Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


Thanks. Imagine's are one of our biggest sellers at the shop. They have proven to sound great in many different conditions. More to come soon


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Do I see a bandpass design in the future?


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Doesn't get much better than that.
Pontiac GTO and Hybrid Audio come together:thumbsup:


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Ready to be wrapped


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Started making the trunk panels:



















Unfortunatley the right side of the trunk is not symetrical to the left so I have to do a template for that side as well


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

Your rear package tray and kicks turned out great! I'm going to have re-think the way we did ours.

Great start to the trunk panels. What are your plans for covering? Vinyl or trunk carpet? I'm thinking black vinyl for the sides and back panels with black carpet on the floor for better durability.We finished our mock-up a couple of weeks ago. Didn't turn out too bad. The goal was to have enough space for a spare donut tire if we ever needed it for a long trip.

Kicks









Trunk


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

lookin great so far! my love and hate relationship with these old cars, love the fact that the trunk is huge and mostly square, hate the fact that its gotta be a fully done up trunk or it looks incomplete  but maybe it is time indeed to do anothe rone, got a classic skylark comingup in a coupla months.

b


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

simplicityinsound said:


> lookin great so far! my love and hate relationship with these old cars, love the fact that the trunk is huge and mostly square, hate the fact that its gotta be a fully done up trunk or it looks incomplete  but maybe it is time indeed to do anothe rone, got a classic skylark comingup in a coupla months.
> 
> b


Hope you'll provide pics. I'm picking up a 72 skylark in a couple weeks


----------



## ehummelman (Feb 15, 2012)

Question for both the OP and DougChambers - how are you guys fastening the trunk panels together and/or to the trunk sheetmetal itself? I'm piecing togetehr my cardboard templates now, but not sure everything will attach. In particular, how to secure the sub boz and amp so they don't go flying over dips and/or nasty potholes.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Did some stuff yesterday:




























Panels and trunk floor will be wrapped in tan carpet and there will be cutouts where the amps & license plate will be mounted painted to match the car with edge lit plexi around it.


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Did some stuff yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like that you kept the original floor and built up from there. Our false floor takes up quite a bit of space...

-Doug


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

ehummelman said:


> Question for both the OP and DougChambers - how are you guys fastening the trunk panels together and/or to the trunk sheet metal itself? I'm piecing together my cardboard templates now, but not sure everything will attach. In particular, how to secure the sub boz and amp so they don't go flying over dips and/or nasty potholes.


Our entire trunk floor is MDF to serve as a base foundation. The based is bolted to the floor at opposing ends where there were already holes in the trunk floor plan. From there, we built a sub frame that runs the perimeter and is attached to the base. The side panels are screwed into the sub frame. A second sub-frame is loose fit into the opening for the false floor to set on. The rear panel also attaches to a 90° angle strut that is bolted to the bottom of the package tray.

I'll try and get some pictures if I can get into the trunk this weekend. Until then, here is a really ugly 60sec drawing trying to represent what I'm talking about. This would represent the driver side panel if you were looking from the back of the car. The passenger side is an exact mirror.

-Doug


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice build going on


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

From last night:


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> From last night:


Looks great! How are you attaching the panels to the car and each other? Any updates?

I'm thinking we way overkilled the build up...


----------



## 67 Chevelle (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks good so far. Looking for more ideas for my '67 Chevelle trunk build.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

A little behind on updates:


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice goat, nice work!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Did a lot today























































Painter promised me the middle piece for wednesday


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Looks nice. Those LEDs for the side panels?


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Yup LED strips


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Did a lot today





*Is that an I6SW in a sealed box?*


.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

derickveliz said:


> *Is that an I6SW in a sealed box?*
> 
> 
> .


Yes it is


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

NeverEnuffBass said:


> Yes it is


I didn't even notice it was an I6SW. a bit bigger box than the ported one I had. I now have mine in a bandpass box, but it isn't small anymore


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> I didn't even notice it was an I6SW. a bit bigger box than the ported one I had. I now have mine in a bandpass box, but it isn't small anymore


Came out to like .27 cubes. I think .35 is recommended ported. I'm 99% sure this will be plenty of low end for my dad, if not I can easily change out the box


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

the pic is a bit misleading then as it certainly looks a tad bigger than the .32 ported I built. I would agree the 6 is pretty good for what most people would want.


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Center piece installed:


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Rear panels made finally


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Classy!! Just too clean. Great KIS instal too. Hope he likes it!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome car! And the install compliments it very well nice work!


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks great! I like the curvature you added to the trunk floor at the back.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great install. Love the illumination in the finished product.


----------



## 85C10 (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, beautiful work. You totally did this awesome classic justice with your install. The only way it could be better is if it were a '66 

I have a few questions though. You said you were using 5.25" and 6.5" Imagines. Which set was used in the kicks? Also, it appears the kicks are split into two sections by a brace/wall for door support much like on my truck and you obviously chose the door side. Does this area vent into the rocker? I've been questioning whether this is a suitable spot for "infinite baffle" speakers such as the Hybrids and basically I think my kicks are the same as on this goat. Do you have any more detailed shot of this area by any chance?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

85C10 said:


> Wow, beautiful work. You totally did this awesome classic justice with your install. The only way it could be better is if it were a '66
> 
> I have a few questions though. You said you were using 5.25" and 6.5" Imagines. Which set was used in the kicks? Also, it appears the kicks are split into two sections by a brace/wall for door support much like on my truck and you obviously chose the door side. Does this area vent into the rocker? I've been questioning whether this is a suitable spot for "infinite baffle" speakers such as the Hybrids and basically I think my kicks are the same as on this goat. Do you have any more detailed shot of this area by any chance?
> 
> ...


I'm going to take a wild guess and say your 85 is much like my 87. I'm pretty sure the split you refer to is too close to the door do vent to the rocker panel area, let alone install in to. There is gobs of space on the firewall side of the split however. If you like I can take a few quick measurements when I get home in a couple hours and let you know. Most of my interior is out so it is no trouble.


----------



## 85C10 (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, but no need to measure, I've had my kick panel out too to have a look-see. If you look for a vertical row of spot welds you'll see that the support/wall is far enough away from the door for about a 5" cut out. That'll limit me to 5.25" drivers unless I want to do FG work (which I do NOT). Also, I've done some probing with a coat hanger and I'm pretty confident that it does vent into the rockers (and then to the outside). I just don't know if it is good enough for say an Hybrid Audio I5 or C5 driver to behave as in IB. I might, but would rather not mount on the cowl side of the support. I'm concerned about increased exposure to the elements, positive air pressure, and mounting concerns. So I'll let you be my guinea pig there .

This is what I have in mind: http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showpost.php?p=4379348&postcount=11


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Yea when I looked there was more than I thought, but it is tight. Between the space above it and through the rocker you'd be fine. 

Been a while since I've updated my log on that site. Been spending a lot of time on audio lately


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

85C10 said:


> Wow, beautiful work. You totally did this awesome classic justice with your install. The only way it could be better is if it were a '66
> 
> I have a few questions though. You said you were using 5.25" and 6.5" Imagines. Which set was used in the kicks? Also, it appears the kicks are split into two sections by a brace/wall for door support much like on my truck and you obviously chose the door side. Does this area vent into the rocker? I've been questioning whether this is a suitable spot for "infinite baffle" speakers such as the Hybrids and basically I think my kicks are the same as on this goat. Do you have any more detailed shot of this area by any chance?
> 
> ...


Thank you. These are 5.25" Imagines. A lot of cutting was involved to cram these in here. They vent into the rockers. I cut foam baffles up to try and protect the speakers a bit.


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

Clean build, sick car! I'm sure your dad will be happy


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

chevyrider96 said:


> Clean build, sick car! I'm sure your dad will be happy


Thanks. Yeah he loves it


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

I bet he does. Can we see more pivs&#55357;&#56403;


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

*pics


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

Ill take more pics next time he has it out


----------



## chevyrider96 (Mar 5, 2010)

He needs to take it out soon!


----------

